# Company of Heroes Tales of Valor problem: INVISIBLE UNITS AND BUILDINGS



## addict (Mar 20, 2011)

HI Everyone,

I'm new here, and as my title says i have a problem with this game. I suppose it is a problem with graphic card, or drivers, something about the graphichs anyway, but i don't know how to solve it... Besides i can't see any units, the game is soooo slow, which should not be at all, since my computer easily matches all requirments of the game.

By the way, i use Toshiba Satellite L-450,and Windows 7 ULTIMATE. 


Processor Support	Intel Celeron Processor 900/T3000 : 2.20 GHz - 1.80 GHz, 800MHz FSB, 1 MB On-Die L2 cache
Chipset	Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset
RAM Size	3GB
RAM Type	DDR2 800MHz
RAM Slots	2
Graphics Controller	Mobile Intel GMA 4500M

Can anyone help me an tell me what to do, PLEASE?


----------



## toma2598 (Apr 12, 2010)

i had this problem..
but when i increased the graphics settings it worked:grin:


----------

